# Crested Pictures



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

here he is as well as his setup. He always has CGD and baby food available, I also feed him fresh strawberries, grapes, canned red banana (specifically for reptiles) and crickets every few days. I replace all food after a day and night in the cage. Tank is a live planted, live moss exo terra 12x12x18.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Cute looking guy. How are cresties personality wise? Are they more of a show species or do they become personable?


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Most Gecko's are show species. These guys from what i understand chill out a bunch and usually dont mind be handled. My guy is still very jumpy seeing how she is still young.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

cute lil guy.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Thanks guys, I got the bug already, just picked up a year old male dalmatian.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

heres the new male dalmatian.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice looking. they look so cool and cute.


----------

